# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Leyendas urbanas

## Pauliyaso

En alguna ocasion oi decir que un mago tenia una actuacion en un teatro a las 7 de la tarde y se retraso 2 horas,cuando llego todo el mundo estaba protestando y el artista dijo¿De que se quejan?Faltan 5 minutos para las 7.El publico miro el reloj y asi era¿Que opinais vosotros que es un cuento?Quizas dependiendo de la presentacion se pueden recordar cosas que no pasaron en absoluto y los comentarios se vayan exajerando hasta llegar a un absurdo¿Podria ser? :o

----------


## Gandalf

No lo creo

----------


## xavilito

...mmm...vamos, lo primero no me creo que la gente esperase dos horas sin más sentaditos en su asiento esperando..yo me hubiese largado y hubiera pedido que me devolvieran el dinero. 

Lo segundo..cambiar la hora del reloj de todos los asistentes parece un poquito compicado. por lo tanto, yo tampoco me lo creo. 

pd: vaya una manera de empezar la sesion, con todo el mundo moskeado  :D

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Pues una compañera de trabajo que es venezolana me contó que sus padres fueron a ver a Coperfield, allí en Venezuela, ará unos años, y la función empezó como cuentas. Pero con un retraso de una hora, no de dos.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Haber me parece que no me explique bien,esta claro que es una historia rocambolesca y yo tampoco la creo¿Pero podria suceder que la actuacion de un mago se recordara y comentaran cosas que jamas sucedieron o que haya alguna leyenda urbana en torno algun mago famoso sobre que hizo tal o cual cosa pero que en verdad no haya sido asi?Ya sabeis que la imaginacion de la gente es muy calenturienta y tiende a imaginarse cosas.

----------


## BusyMan

Pues eso lo leí hace tiempo tal cual. Es más, leí como lo hizo, por qué lo hizo, etc...
Pero hace muchísimo y no recuerdo ni dónde lo leí ni quién lo hizo ni como.

A lo mejor yo también me comí la bola, pero me suena que era un sitio documentado.
Si encuentro algo os lo cuento.

----------


## teje00

no estoy seguro pero suena haberlo leído en el libro Magia Selecta de Marko

----------


## Dramagic

Creo recordar que fue Pinneti ante el Zar de Rusia. Pero también he leido que luego lo hizo alguno más.

----------


## xavilito

Lo de que la gente exagere y comente cosas que no han pasado, eso si que puede ser, es más, seguro que ocurre que al tiempo de haber visto la actuación las cosas se exageran mucho, y más si lo que has visto te ha impactado de verdad...no hay mas que ver como despues de una levitacion balducci, hay gente que al rato piensa que has volado un metro y tan solo son unos centimetros.  :twisted:  saludos.

----------


## Iván Manso

El mago que retraso los relojes era yo. Al principio los iba a retrasar una hora pero tenía ganas de merendar y me di el capricho de hacerlo dos horas. 

Un saludo 

IvI (el dueño del tiempo)

----------


## BITTOR

El que lo hizo fue Bartolomeo Bosco; el rey habia invitado al lusionista a que diera una actuacion en la corte y la tarde prevista a las ocho, hora acordada todos los invitados, nobles y diganatarios, el rey y la reina esperaban en sus sitios; solo faltaba Bosco que no aparecio hasta las nueve y el rey furioso le reprocho su imperdonable retraso a lo que Bosco le dijo: Majestad, me citaron a las ocho !y son las ocho en punto! Todos los reyes, nobles e invitados miraron sus relojes e imposiblemente eran las ocho en todos los relojes. Posteriormente le emulo el fantastico Robert-Houdin.

Lo que hizo Pinetti fue dejar tan impresionado con su magia al zar Pablo I de rusia que este le aposto mil rublos a que no seria capaz de realizar un experimento solicitado por el. El zar pidio a Pinetti que penetrara en el palacio real a pesar de la vigilancia de toda la guarnicion; el mago no solo acepto sino que ademas dijo que era capaz de entrar incluso en las habitaciones reales sin que nadie pudiera impedirselo.
acompañaron al hotel dos capitanes de la guardia real que se quedaron toda la noche vigilando ante la puerta de la habitacion. El zar bloqueo todos los accesos al castillo pero al dia siguiente el sonriente Pinetti acudio a recoger el premio haciendo su entrada triunfal en los aposentos privados del zar Pablo I.

Ahora no tengo mucho tiempo pero ya os contare lo realmente impresionante que hizo Pinetti y lo que hacia tambien Bosco. UN saludo y ya siento haber sido tan breve. Por cierto, la fuente en la que he leido lo que os he contado es Manual tutor de ilusionismo de Toni Binarelli; mi primer libro de magia.

----------


## Gandalf

Pues sin saber como lo hizo, lo del Bosco suena como mínimo raro y difícil de creer.

Desconozco que relojes había en la sala y cuantos espectadores tenían uno suyo en ese momento. La frase "Todos los relojes de la sala marcaban las 8" bien podría referirse a un solo reloj...

Para que un reloj estuviese parado en las 8 en punto yo me imagino algunas formas tales como pararlo sin que te vean o un buen golpe,  :P pero requieren cuando poco estár cerca del mismo. Y solo se me ocurre una cosa a distancia que no produzca su rotura, que el reloj sea afectado por un fenómeno físico que producen, por ejemplo, las bombas atómicas, el EMP (pulso electromagnético) pero sus efectos no son dirigibles, y solo funciona si es electrónico, no mecánico, así que tampoco lo veo viable.

Vamos, que a mi personalmente me suena un poco a noticia exagerada. Eso si... ¡¡¡¡no estaría nada mal hacerlo!!!!

 :P

----------


## BITTOR

En magia vemos lo que quieren que veamos; ellos pensaron que los relojes se habian parado o que el tiempo se habia detenido pero casi seguro que eso no ocurrio y sus relojes funcionaban perfectamente. En aquella epoca aquella gente usaba relojes de bolsillo y seguro que muchos los tenian. Y si Bosco puso al fondo en el escenario un reloj enorme trucado quien sacaria entonces su reloj del bolsillo estando constantemente viendo la hora frente a ellos? Haber si mañana saco un momento y os cuento la gran hazaña de Pinetti que esa si que es milagrosa. Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## Pauliyaso

> En magia vemos lo que quieren que veamos; ellos pensaron que los relojes se habian parado o que el tiempo se habia detenido pero casi seguro que eso no ocurrio y sus relojes funcionaban perfectamente. En aquella epoca aquella gente usaba relojes de bolsillo y seguro que muchos los tenian. Y si Bosco puso al fondo en el escenario un reloj enorme trucado quien sacaria entonces su reloj del bolsillo estando constantemente viendo la hora frente a ellos? Haber si mañana saco un momento y os cuento la gran hazaña de Pinetti que esa si que es milagrosa. Un saludo.


Que bueno un reloj enorme trucado a la vista de todos y que nadie se molesto en mirar el suyo,a eso si le añadimos un poco de teatro seria la bomba.Claro que en aquella epoca podria ser que pocos se podian permitir el lujo de llevar un reloj de bolsillo.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Una cosa mas:a lo mejor no es que nadie pasara de mirar su reloj(si es que lo tenia)sino que a lo mejor estaban en penumbras y no habia luz suficiente para ver la hora que cada uno llevaba.Seguro que Bosco era mas actor teatral que mago.

----------


## gafas

O a lo mejor toda esta historia es una bola, porque no se donde está documentado. Porque en el libro donde cuenta la historia, el que ha citado Bittor, atención a lo que dice en el parrafo anterior al que cuenta lo de los relojes.

"Nuestro Bartolomeo, herido en una batalla, yacía sin conocimiento sobre el suelo. Un cosaco se le aproximó, siguiendo las costumbres de la época, para vaciarle los bolsillos; pero, cual debió ser su estupor cuando se dió cuenta de que siempre los mismos objetos, de forma infinita, seguian saliendo de los bolsillos del presunto cadáver. Bosco, cuando se recuperó, empezó luego magicamente a vaciar los bolsillos del cosaco, llenando los suyos hasta que el ladrón huyó aterrorizado."

Cita textual de Manual Tutor del ilusionismo - Tony Binarelli.

Vamos, que:

1 -  este señor, un excelento mago que no lo dudo, era tan bueno que hacia juegos hasta estando insconciente. 

2 - No era mago, era brujo.

3  - Tony Binarelli tuvo un mal día cuando escribió esto, o lo escribió muy tarde.

4 -  Las fuentes que cuentan estos relatos son poco fiables, por la época y engrandecen la figura de un mago al que tampoco le vendría mal que corrieran de boca en boca este tipo de historias.

Vosotros decidís. Yo ya he tomado posición. Es que hasta termina él robando al cosaco... Demasiado para mí.

Saludos

----------


## gafas

Se me olvidaba decirlo.

Creo que ahora, si alguien cuenta una historía de este tipo, vió hacerlo a tal mago, le sucedió en una actuación a este otro... y se corre de boca en boca, y termina siendo efectivamente algo así como una leyenda urbana...

Pues dudo mucho que el mago al que hiciera alusión estas historias saliera a desmentirlo. Las razones creo que son obvias.

Otra cosa es lo que los espectadores creen haber visto o con el paso del tiempo, terminan convencidos de que vieron, que puede que no tenga nada que ver con la realidad. Pero de lo que hablamos pienso que es harina de otro costal.

Saludos

----------


## Gandalf

Siento ser tan esceptico, pero la gente esperó a que llegase el mago DOS HORAS, luego el mago dijo que aun eran las 8 por un reloj de la pared... ¿y todo eso sin que ellos mirasen sus propios relojes? Y cuando salieron a las 12 de la madrugada ¿tampoco lo notaron?

Vamos, que como broma de un mago cuela, como efecto real como que no.

----------


## MJJMarkos

La historia real es que esta leyenda viene de los tiempo de Houdin o más hacia atrás.

Por entonces reloj de mano tenían 2 o 3 personas contadas por ciudad. Era un lujo.

Y entre el público el actuante metía "ganchos". Al pasar el tiempo los ganchos protestaban mucho, gritaban y hacían colerizar al resto del auditorio enseñandoles su reloj...

Cuando el actuante aparecía, no pedía disculpas y se limitaba a decir que era la hora exacta para comenzar... y los mismos que gritaban enfurecidos luego aclamaban que sus relojes marcaban 1 hora, 30 minutos o incluso 2 horas menos... y esto se propagaba...

Y por cierto, no es de un mago en concreto fue una práctica extendida por la Europa de entonces. Ya miraré las fechas.

El mundo Mágico de Tamariz : Historia de la Magia.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Sin embargo hay una cosa que tampoco me cuadra mucho ahora que lo pienso,si tenia ganchos que gritaban y hacian encolerizar al publico tambien me parece raro que no se hayan dirigido a taquilla para que les devolvieran su dinero y haber armado la de dios¿No podia ser que un mago hiciera los tipicos efectos de mentalismo con relojes y que despues se haya exajerado al comentarlo pasandolo de boca en boca?Recordemos que todas las leyendas tienen hechos reales mexclados con la fantasia de los demas.Me acuerdo de un juego en donde hay un grupo de gente y se van pasando una historia inventada por uno de ellos al oido,despues cuando llega al ultimo y la cuenta nada tiene que ver con la original.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Tambien podia ser que haya sido en una pelicula pero que nadie se acuerde de eso y si del milagrito.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Es real.

Y en aquella época, estamos hablando de siglos atrás un mago era uno de los artistas mejor considerados.

A parte de que no existía eso en aquella época de "si no queda satisfecho le devolvemos su dinero".

Y por supuesto hay que comentar que un empresario de teatro en aquella época era tan de temer como un tesorero de una comunidad al que no se le pagase mensualmente.

Estamos hablando de siglos atrás. La gente no era como ahora...

Pensad un poquito por favor.

----------


## BITTOR

Ya estoy aqui y me alegro de que MJJMarkos tambien piense que es real. Por cierto, yo tambien pense en los ganchos. Ah! y pensar que no podemos pensar que aquella gente pensaria como pensamos ahora porque habia otra cultura y otra forma de pensar, de ver y de vivir las cosas; simplemente aquellos fantasticos magos conseguian crear unas impresionantes ilusiones con la poca tecnologia y medios de que disponian.

Aqui os cuento compañeros como se despidio Pinetti de la ciudad de San Petesburgo:
 Bueno pues despues de entrar en los aposentos del zar Pablo I y de recoger su premio la noticia de su prodigio se extendio por todo San Petesburgo atrayendo al teatro donde iba a actuar a miles de personas consiguiendo un exito total; y cuando se acabaron las representaciones y se iba a marchar ya de la ciudad, Pinetti anuncio que saldria al mismo tiempo por todas las puertas de la ciudad. Este anuncio desperto una curiosidad inmensa en la poblacion y a las diez de la mañana siguiente cada una de las 15 puertas de la ciudad estaba rodeada por una muchedumbre impaciente pro presenciar el milagro. Y......en efecto, quienes se encontarban en las 15 salidas declararon de forma unanime que Pinetti a la hora convenida habia salido a pie, caminando lentamente y sonriendo y saludando a todo el mundo para que le identificaran con mas facilidad.  Y ahora viene lo mas interesante: Estos testimonios fueron avalados por los registros de los oficiales de guardia que anotaron en 15 documentos distintos los datos del pasaporte del gran ilusionista.

No hay que darle muchas vueltas; simplemente logro crear ese magnifico efecto que de letyenda urbana no tiene nada. Un saludo y espero que os haya gustado.  :Wink:

----------


## gafas

Desde luego que por entonces la gente no era como ahora.. Por eso me mosquea mas que los reyes y la nobleza estuviesen esperando como unos gilipo...   a que llegara Bosco a actuar. Hablamos de principìos del siglo XIX y esta gente no destacaba por su paciencia. En la corte no sé si podría introducir ganchos que armaran la de San Quintín, pero si estamos de acuerdo en que la espera real no fué dos horas, bastante tuvo que atrasarse para crear esa sensación. 

Podría creérmelo si me dijesen en un teatro, con la gente del pueblo que había pagado, y tragaban lo que fuese, porque la pasta no se la iban a devolver, y deseaban ver la función, ya que me imagino que por entonces sería un acontecimiento ver actuar a un mago de renombre... 

No sé, no sé...

Además, que si doy por válida esa información, debo dar igualmente por válida la del cosaco, y esto ya si que huele. ¿Pararon la batalla para ver qué pasaba? ¿Lo contó posteriormente el cosaco? Si esto y lo otro lo documentó el mismo biógrafo vamos apañados.

Lo de Pinetti (segunda mitad del siglo XVIII)  ya me parece mucho más normal.

Saludos

----------


## BusyMan

Macho gafas... te estás empeñando.

Precisamente en esa época eran millones de veces más pacientes que nosotros, que tenemos un minuto de anuncios y ya estamos como locos haciendo zapping para recibir más información.

Si venía un ilusionista famoso de Europa podían esperar el tiempo que hiciera falta.

Y si estaba el rey y el rey no se levantaba... de ahí no se movía ni dios... ni movían una pestaña.

----------


## eidanyoson

Los magos de la antigüedad no tienen parangón con los magos actuales.

 Fijaos que tb está documentado de uno que separó las aguas del mar rojo y pasó por allí en medio y muchisímos siglos después mucha mucha gente sigue convencida de que fue un milagro...

 Eso eran magos, no los de ahora que como mucho se tiran por una cascadita de 800 metros o desaparecén una mierdecilla de avión  8) .

----------


## gafas

> Los magos de la antigüedad no tienen parangón con los magos actuales.
> 
>  Fijaos que tb está documentado de uno que separó las aguas del mar rojo y pasó por allí en medio y muchisímos siglos después mucha mucha gente sigue convencida de que fue un milagro...
> 
>  Eso eran magos, no los de ahora que como mucho se tiran por una cascadita de 800 metros o desaparecén una mierdecilla de avión  8) .


Je, je...Me has dejado sin respuesta.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Dando un repaso a la historia de la magia de Juan Tamariz me encuentro con que el milagrito de atrasar el tiempo se lo atribuyen a Pinetti en el Evening News de Londres a principios del siglo pasado.(tomo 34,el mundo magico de Tamariz).Quizas fue una noticia sensacionalista de la epoca¿Sino como se explica que ese mismo milagro se lo atribuyen a Bosco en el libro de la magia de Tony Binarelli titulado:manual tutor del ilusionismo?No digo que no hayan hecho algun efecto similar o parecido pero siempre nos quedara la duda de quien pudo ser y si fue verdad o una exageracion.

----------


## Dieguini

Esta conversacion me recuerda un poco a la que tienen dos profanos cuando uno le cuenta a otro lo que ha visto en un espectaculo de magia...

A mi personalmente me da igual que fueran hechos historicos o leyendas. Quiza lo realmente bonito sea no saber si fue una cosa u otra, ¿no os parece?

----------


## newwave

eso salia en una pelicula americana, pero no me acuerdo del nombre aunque si de la situacion

----------


## Pauliyaso

> eso salia en una pelicula americana, pero no me acuerdo del nombre aunque si de la situacion


¿Quieres decir que el milagrito de atrasar el tiempo fue en realidad en una pelicula pero que la gente no se acuerda de que fue en una pelicula?Eso paso lo mismo en una pelicula de ovnis la gente no se acordaba de la pelicula pero si de los ovnis.

----------


## newwave

si, si, lo juro, salia en una pelicula. me parece que lo que pasaba es que el protagonista llegaba tarde a hacer una representacion de teatro, retrasaba los reloges, no me acuerdo por que mecanismo, y hacia creer a todos que habia llegado bien :D

----------


## nakis667

Pues a mi se me ocurre una mezcla entre tener compinches y un reloj a la vista de todo el mundo.Imaginad un reloj grande que camine más rápido de lo normal.Nadie lo notaría en aquella época ya que no estaban tan familiarizados con los relojes como estamos ahora.Lo que pareció ser casi dos horas, pudieron ser 40 o 50 minutos. Si a eso añadimos que cada poco los compinches adelantaban sus relojes y se los enseñaban al resto de la sala, puede que diera la sensación del retraso de dos horas, ( o casi dos horas, con lo que luego la gente redondearía y diría dos horas )luego  atrasas el reloj de la sala sin que nadie lo vea ( cosa fácil ), los compinches hacen lo propio, y ¡¡¡ tachannnnn!! ilusión creada.
Pudo ser así.Hoy no creo que se pudiera hacer, pero en aquella época no debió ser mucho más difícil que esto.

----------


## newwave

no se, puede que sea una manera de crear la ilusion. un poco enrebuscada, pero bueno, quizas valida :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Ledes

YO ESO LO HE LEIDO DE QUE LO HIZO TONY BINARELLI, Y BARTOLOMEO BOSCO(SIGLO 18 APROX.)

----------


## Ledes

Perdón por escribir una informacion ya publicada en el mensaje anterior.

----------


## DarkHairy

MENTIRA

----------


## blackmagic

Fue Pinezzi...ante el zar de rusia exacto.
Y encima para terminar su función dijo:
-Voy a salir por todas las puertas del pueblo a la vez.
Y segun cuentan así fue.
Toda la gente del pueblo se congregaba al rededor de todas las puertas del pueblo,(que podían ser 4),y a la misma hora exactamnete salió Pinezzi por las 4 puertas.

Como decimos...es una leyenda....pero ¿por qué no nos dejamos engañar por esta historia, que aunque rocanbolesca es bonita, y pretendemos hacerlo a los demás?
 :P

----------


## fraGg

Lo siento por postear en un hilo tan viejo, pero me pareció muy interesante.

Si suponemos que sólo unos pocos tenían relojes de bolsillo en esa época... ¿Cómo controla el artista que única y exclusivamente los ganchos dispongan de relojes?. 

Si además, suponemos que no habían "ricos" en la función (posiblemente alguien acaudalado dispusiese de un reloj, y ya que era un acontecimiento esperado y aclamado, algún noble iría), ¿no es lo más lógico pensar que el mismo REY si que tenía un reloj?, me parecería totalmente imposible que no dispusiese de uno, si había quedado con el mago a una hora exacta, estaba allí sentado a esa hora porque vería la hora en algún sitio, digo yo... 

Lo que lleva a pensar en el reloj de pared, algo totalmente incongruente, pues durante toda la función, el reloj del rey (si lo tenia) tenía que sincronizar con el de pared, luego por algún mecanismo restarle horas al de pared.... pero el del rey a ver como metia la mano el artista en sus bolsillos para cambiarlo   8)

Y si había reloj de pared, y el rey no tenía reloj (cosa que el artista pudo preveer de alguna manera), ¿es posible que la gente o el propio rey no se dieran cuenta al salir de la función?.

Aquí falta algún dato o se ha exagerado todo de una manera descomunal. 

Así que, aunque en un primer momento, leyendo la opinión de MJJMarkos que me consta es un entendido,lo vi posible, con todos mis respetos, no creo que esto pueda llegar a ser verdad.

Un saludo!.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Los datos en ese tipo de historias se suelen perder porque son hechos que van pasando de boca en boca y en cada comentario siempre se exagera lo que conviene contar y se omiten los detalles claves,seguro que la raiz de ese milagrito nada tiene que ver con lo que aqui estamos contando,no se si lo dije en un post que esto es lo mas parecido al juego ese de inventar un historia y de ir comentandola al oido unos a otros,luego cuando llega al final es otra completamente distinta¿Si un pequeño comentario se distorsiona con poca gente en un momento dado,que no va a ocurrir con comentarios mayores pasados a muchas bocas durante años o siglos?

----------


## guilecha

Yo tenía un profesor en mi epoca de estudiante, el cual comentaba que su hermano (tambien profesor), habia realizado esta experiencia de "atrasar los relojes" con sus propios alumnos.
El lo atribuía a los "poderes hipnóticos" que tenía su hermano, el cual supuestamente gustaba estudiar este tipo de cosas...  :roll:

----------


## MagMinu

A mi esta historia también me la contaron, pero claro te quedas como todos, es impensable.
Me dijeron que era con una ora de retraso y no 2.
Saludos.

----------


## Dogma

¿No os ha ocurrido a vosotros? Haceis un truco sencillito a un amigo, y luego cuando este le cuenta a otros el truco, no tiene nada que ver con lo que realmente ocurrio. Lo magnifica y lo distorsiona hasta hacerlo irreconocible.

El mas divertido que me ha ocurrido fue con una pequeña levitación, que supongo conocereis. Se la hice en el trabajo a ún compañero y, al día siguiente, ya comentaban que me había elevado medio metro o mas.

----------


## BusyMan

Eso se llama Efecto Cometa.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Hablando de retrasar los relojes¿No hay algun juego que consista en adivinar una hora por ejemplo?Es que ahora que lo pienso se me viene a la memoria un jueguecito asi,claro que una cosa es atrasar los relojes y otra muy diferente el tiempo pero quien lo vea segun como lo cuente podria dar lugar a una historia como la que cuento al principio de este hilo.

----------


## letang

¡Pregúntale a Santillana! jejeje
Que detiene el tiempo y un minuto, en vez de durar más, dura menos.  :shock:

----------

